# Cow Parts.



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lost the butchering thread, but did finally stand still long enough in Restaurant Depot's refrigerated section and write out all the weird cuts of beef.....
Can anyone translate please? 

ox1 striploin
com top butt
export ribs
109 ribs
short loin
inside top round
chuck roll
xt flat round
knuckle
xt clods
plate rib
outer skirt
eye round
hanging tender
chuck tender
back ribs
ball tips
flap meat
peeled tenderloin
gooseneck round
inside round
flat iron
hanger
tri tips

so basically I'd love a tutorial.....got a Beef industry chart but it just doesn't have all these huge muscles on it. Where does it come from? Does it have good flavor? Is there a special way to prepare it? What is a common name for it or parts of it?

Thank you guys..... jiminy, when you think you know something, then you find out you really didn't.....


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

I helped with this project in a very small way but I love what was done with the research, it will answer almost any question you have about the bovine carcass.

The Bovine Carcass


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Cabesa tacos yum


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Off the top of my head:

0x1 striploin: Striploin - new york strips are cut from this. The 0x1 is a trim spec for the tail. In this instance, a straight cut is made from the dorsal edge of the main muscle of the loin on the rib end to a point 1" from the dorsal edge on the sirloin end.

export ribs: bone-in rib-eye at a specific trim level.

109 ribs: another trim level of bone-in rib-eye.

short loin: another name for striploin

hanging tender: pretty sure it's the same as hanger steak (also on the list as hanger). You might know it as onglet,bistro steak or butcher's tenderloin.

chuck tender: a muscle cut from the chuck that looks like a little tenderloin, almost. Also known as teres major.

peeled tenderloin: a tenderloin with fat and myofacial tissue (silverskin) removed.

gooseneck round: same as bottom or outside round

inside round: same as top round.

I've got a pdf file of the NAMP beef trim spec book, I'll e-mail it to you through your web site.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You just need to get the meat cutter's guide. It's a small book about 30 pages.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm being taken for dinner before my chemo side effects kick in. I decided red meat since I haven't had any since surgery. I love NY strip but thaught I try something new. The restaurant is very upscale and I saw somew things like hanger. What would suggest I try. probably by last red meat for 8 months.
Pan
they will prepare it any way I wish. I know I will have at least have four of my favorate lobster shooters before my entree.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Porterhouse, cooked the way you like beef cooked. It is IMO the most beautiful of all the cuts!


----------



## heavyg (Nov 6, 2007)

There are some (6) butcher videos up on my website right now; the butcher talks about beef selection and where the cuts come from.

G.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

NAME binder with numbers for meat cuts was recommended by a friend.

He talked me through a few of the cuts.....thought I'd share the info he passed along.

onglet, shoulder with a non edible tendon between two muscles. braise or sear rare/med. rare at most, cut on a 90 degree angle, striated muscles....great steak and frites

Tri tips, used alot in CA. and on most steak salads....
oops gotta go...


----------

